# First Grouse.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

First tasting of Red Grouse for me......

Kindly donated by my brother-inlaw, shot in Dartmoor area 31/08/2013.

I've heard a drop of whiskey while cooking bring's out the taste of the Moor!!! 

I'll let you know what I thought of it. :-\

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-KBLSsJH/0/X3/i-KBLSsJH-X3.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - the first grouse 4 me & my V - CPR - shot of bourbon - sorry is it about the pup ? - where we hunt them it is a matter of survival - I will give up before the V or bird - so the 1 one on the table is beyond the cost of rubies - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - on the good eating side - late fall & herbs in the garden R so intense - stuff the breast with them on the stalk - not many - love the comment - it tastes gamey - eatting well is what V do !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Hob - on the good eating side - late fall & herbs in the garden R so intense - stuff the breast with them on the stalk - not many - love the comment - _*it tastes gammy*_ - eatting well is what V do !!!!!


over here in UK Ron, gammy means "yuk!" did you mean "gamey"?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well tonight's culinary delight was our first taste of red grouse.

My wife excelled herself once again with her take on Grouse With Celery & Cider!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Hm5zSt6/0/X3/i-Hm5zSt6-X3.jpg

The grouse was accompanied with freshly picked runner beans from a friends garden, new potato's and a blended purée made from the vegetables included in the stock.

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-3jbGmkR/0/X3/i-3jbGmkR-X3.jpg

Well the review was mixed. While my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed the meal enjoying the grouse and accompanied vegetables, our fourteen year old daughter said that her grouse tasted 'SOAPY' : :-\

TEENAGERS!!!!!!!! 

I think she just missed her traditional Friday night Chinese takeaway!!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Well tonight's culinary delight was our first taste of red grouse.
> 
> My wife excelled herself once again with her take on Grouse With Celery & Cider!
> 
> ...


my two lads aren't teenagers yet, but Harrison doesn't like pheasant, but loves rabbit, Gabriel loves pheasant and salmon but doesn't like rabbit, like banging your head against a wall at times lol!, both love woodcock though


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

We've fed her (daughter) rabbit, under the pratence that it's chicken!!!!!!!
She would totally refuse to eat rabbit as she used to have pet rabbits!!!

She has pet Call Ducks and would gladly eat Crispy/Roast Duck every day..... But not 'Her' ducks!!!!!

So I suppose the moral of the story is to get them to eat 'All' game before they start to keep them as pets!! ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

She (daughter), also thinks that lambs hearts are also..........

CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!! :-[ : ;D

Are we bad parents??????

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Organic's.........

Late again!!!! 

Dinner has been and gone, 3hrs plus 

Sitting down relaxing with Jamaican Rum & Coke & Cubed Ice 

It's 11.30 PM this side of the'Pond' and watching a Denzel Washington movie called Fallen!!!!

Have a great weekend you and Yoff ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Organics,

My wife has just prompted me to invite you and Yoff to dinner at ours, Anytime 

So our door is open to you and your pup when you fancy  

Hobbsy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobbs I will clean the floors :-[

and lock all the back doors :-\

and wear pink gloves and slippers :'(

does this effort count? ;D

lol

and bring Racks of Elk


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rudy said:


> Hobbs I will clean the floors :-[
> 
> and lock all the back doors :-\
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D
and will come bearing gifts


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll gatecrash Hobbsy, with a pheasant and woodcock casserole ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lookin Good Doug.... 

Can smell it from here!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Hobbsy,
> 
> Thank the missus for me. I'm almost done building my Yacht. I'll be there in a month or so!
> 
> Keep a plate for me!



Organic's ...........

Yacht!?!?!?

Get some pic"s up on here, would love to see!


----------

